# who makes larger than 18 inch subs these days?



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

one of my favorite sq/spl subs was the atomic ele 24 inch driver in 12 cubic ft ported, no idea of tuning. that thing just did everything I wanted and never died.

most of the high spl vehicles I hear today cant really play low, and don't play loud and clean. I've heard 9 12s sealed doing high 140s on music and loved it, really did what I wanted but..

big ass bass needs big ass subs..so whats out there?

incriminator audio warden 21 is all I know of and is stupid expensive.

theres also pro audio drivers, 21s only though,usually 8 ohm single coils but sometimes 4, by bnc, eighteensound, powersoft etc, but I cnat really count these as they are very specialized for very different needs.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Stereo Integrity si24

HS24 24″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ This. End of thread.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Damn 115 lbs and 36mm xmax. I want to hear that thing


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DD has a 21. They made a TS9921 for the owners personal SQ car.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Incriminator Audio makes 21" subs in the Death Penalty, Judge and Warden lines of drivers. The Death Penalty is a lot less expensive than the Warden.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

iST Ltd.

iST Ltd.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

He already seen the 24" no need for a tiny 21" lolol


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

Mtx makes a 24"
https://www.mtx.com/TS9924-22-jackhammer-car-subwoofer

Otherwise you could look for one of the old Audiobahn 34" subs or I believe Clarion had a 30" one at one point as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQToyota said:


> He already seen the 24" no need for a tiny 21" lolol


meh...


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

1/3 the cost though


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Jesus Christ said:


> Mtx makes a 24"
> https://www.mtx.com/TS9924-22-jackhammer-car-subwoofer
> 
> Otherwise you could look for one of the old Audiobahn 34" subs or I believe Clarion had a 30" one at one point as well.


Speakerworks (OC) has a USD sub hanging on the wall that looks like 30" plus. JPS


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks guys, not looking to buy anything..i hope..lol.

just wanted to have some fun with that's out there in the sizes most of us are too smart to buy..but I do like that smaller 21 erin linked to.


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> thanks guys, not looking to buy anything..i hope..lol.
> 
> just wanted to have some fun with that's out there in the sizes most of us are too smart to buy..but I do like that smaller 21 erin linked to.


If you were to head over to AVS forum there are a few guys using the SI 24 in some HT builds.
When you see the size comparison photos (I have an SI HT 18 in the living room) you may be shocked, the compare 10 or 12" all the way up to the 24".


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got the SI HT18 in my trunk IB, and it is an absolute monster considering it's getting about 300w and isn't in an enclosure. I can't imagine the 24" SI. 

I ran a pair of BMS 18N862 neos in a big ported blowthrough in my F-150 a few years back from about 300hz down. Those things were badass. Bought them from Vance Dickason.


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> I've got the SI HT18 in my trunk IB, and it is an absolute monster considering it's getting about 300w and isn't in an enclosure. I can't imagine the 24" SI.
> 
> I ran a pair of BMS 18N862 neos in a big ported blowthrough in my F-150 a few years back from about 300hz down. Those things were badass. Bought them from Vance Dickason.


How does the HT do IB in a car?
Does it lean more SQ or is it capable of SPL (relatively speaking) too?
Can it handle more than 300 watts IB? 
I have my HT one in ~ 8.5 tuned to 18HZ and 700W, it handles it but I'm not sure it could take much more.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I heard an ht 18 ib with a ton of power on it, didn't use much of the power on tap though. it did well, wanted more out of it but the person who owned had set his gains very conservatively and I maxed out his sub output lol.

he said it modeled reaching xmax at about 500 watts input in ib.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

craiggus365 said:


> How does the HT do IB in a car?
> Does it lean more SQ or is it capable of SPL (relatively speaking) too?
> Can it handle more than 300 watts IB?
> I have my HT one in ~ 8.5 tuned to 18HZ and 700W, it handles it but I'm not sure it could take much more.


Honestly, I love it. LOVE it. This is my first dip in the IB pond, and the sound is phenomenal. Incredibly detailed and accurate with no slop. But it doesn't sound 'dry' either. I try to stay away from subjective descriptions of sound reproduction that you'd more likely find in Culinary Weekly, but I really am happy with it. This, after years of ported and bandpassed blowthroughs in single cab pickups.  I talked with Nick prior to purchasing and went over my plans, and he gave it the okay. He said it would reach xmax at around 500w in IB. It doesn't get gut-wrenching, lung collapsing loud in terms of SPL, but it's far from a slouch. It pairs very well with the ported 10" Ciares I have in my front doors. To get the displacement almost equivalent to a pair of W15GTi for $200 shipped is an unbelievable value. Anyone who has room for an 18" sub should have the SI HT18 on their short list.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

I run the Mach 5 FTW 21 inch in my home theater in a 7 cft box and 2000 watts RMS going to. Sounds good but could use a lot more power.


----------

